# Klamath Falls, OR, Beekeeper Meeting, June 30, 2012



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Fellow Beekeepers
The next meeting of the club will be Saturday, 30 June. As usual, the meeting will be at 9:00 at the OSU Klamath Basin Ag Extension office, 3328 Vandenberg Road in Klamath Falls. Our guest speaker will be:
Harry Vanderpool, a commercial beekeeper from Salem, will be having a presentation about Nucleus Hive Utilization.


----------

